# Have you been in Mcdonalds here lately?



## Robert59 (May 26, 2020)

Mine has changed completely with plastic glass everywhere. Looks more like a bank. Only one table with chairs and all other tables are closed.


----------



## old medic (May 27, 2020)

I havent been into a McDonalds in over 2 years..... 
Cheat me out a biscuit and ill show you


----------



## Lewkat (May 27, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)

Not for years.


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2020)

My father-in-law liked McD's.  Sometimes I'd share an order of fries and have soda when he'd have a burger.  The dear man passed 7 months ago  and I haven't been back to McD's since. Among other considerations, their food doesn't fit my eating habits.


----------



## Pam (May 27, 2020)

About 25 years ago I went to McDonalds to meet up with friends.  My one and only time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2020)

I'm sad to report that the all American hamburger has become way too complicated for me to even contemplate.


----------



## katlupe (May 27, 2020)

McDonald's here is only open for drive up right now. We stopped to pick up an order for my son a few weeks ago. Two lines and it was a long wait.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 27, 2020)

I like their breakfast sandwich which has the maple flavored buns and their fish sandwiches. Since Carl's left town there are no good places for a fish sandwich.


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2020)

We had to go to the city yesterday, and virtually NONE of the fast food restaurants were open for inside dining.  We finally found a McD that didn't have a long line at their drive-thru and just ordered a couple of coffees and a small order of chicken mcnuggets...which we ate in the car.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 28, 2020)

Every once in awhile I like to get a couple of their plain old little burgers and fries. Reminds me of being a kid .


----------



## Robert59 (May 29, 2020)

I went in for coffee only which I like Mcdonalds.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

Only drive thru, inside not open


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2020)

Haven’t been in years except to get coffee once but I believe it’s only open for drive through


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

I have eaten at Mc Donald's exactly once.......in 1968, at a new one that opened. The food was so bad, I have never eaten there again. Now their coffee, is very good, and i have purchased it several times while traveling.


----------



## 911 (May 29, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My father-in-law liked McD's.  Sometimes I'd share an order of fries and have soda when he'd have a burger.  The dear man passed 7 months ago  and I haven't been back to McD's since. Among other considerations, their food doesn't fit my eating habits.


But they have great coffee.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2020)

*All of our Fast Food places have been drive through only since lock down.  I think sit down restaurants may be part of Phase 3 here in NY for opening*


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *All of our Fast Food places have been drive through only since lock down.  I think sit down restaurants may be part of Phase 3 here in NY for opening*


I don’t know if I will ever sit down in a restaurant and eat again-too much risk and drowning has no appeal for me.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t know if I will ever sit down in a restaurant and eat again-too much risk and drowning has no appeal for me.



Much as I would love to I would be cautious too.  I think Buffets will see a huge hit


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

911 said:


> But they have great coffee.


I don’t drink coffee, but I like their dollar burgers


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t drink coffee, but I like their dollar burgers


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 30, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 107467


Well, I really really like pickles as well


----------



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2020)

Five minutes ago I read an article on the many coming changes to all McDonalds most of which are centered around social distancing and bacteria.


----------

